# Broken oven door



## gradgord (Sep 15, 2010)

*anyone has a adria twin with broken oven door?*

i have a adria twin, the oven door kept opening dur weak magnet holding. and hinges broked off. glas smashed. any views, help?
gradgord


----------



## theresaalexandra (Jan 23, 2011)

*Adria Twin Oven door*

Hi
We replaced the oven/grill with a microwave for about £65 from Argos, our local dealer fitted it. The oven/grill became too hot for safety. Our dealer said this was because the UK version of the Twin has a wider passageway and narrower worktop than continental models.


----------



## theresaalexandra (Jan 23, 2011)

*Adria Twin Oven door*

Hi
We replaced the oven/grill with a microwave for about £65 from Argos, our local dealer fitted it. The oven/grill became too hot for safety. Our dealer said this was because the UK version of the Twin has a wider passageway and narrower worktop than continental models.


----------

